# Carrol Hoover Bird



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Real nice cock bird I received from Carroll Hoover today.He was a Consistent clock bird for him at the 200/300/340 marks.He's down from some of his best 3/400 mile blood.Carroll's birds have done well for people around the Country,including one loft races and futurities.The Hoovers won IF Ch YB Loft in 2009/2010 and also had two HOF birds in 2010.They fly in the UPC(United Pigeon Combine)where they also did very well in 2010 including Combine Awards.I couldn't afford this bird so Carroll settled for a sack of my pure Ivory Bingo Chips.Link to their 2010 UPC results:Flying under Matt Hoover.


http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...d+Pigeon+Combine&pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

nice looking bird !!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.Looking forward to his first year in the breeding loft.Lost one of my cocks after breeding season this past year and needed one to fill his slot.This one should be the ticket.Time will tell.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

your gonna have a few silvers in the loft this year.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice looking bird!! I like the barter system


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey werent you saving those chips for me


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks SouthTown.Luckily some still beleive in the barter system.
Yea I'm going to have a little Silver tint in the loft this year.I already had my regular bingo chips put back for the PT race.


----------

